# كورس كامل لبرنامج PowerMILL



## خالد فيلافيو (11 نوفمبر 2007)

اخوانى الاعزاء أقدم لكم كورس كامل لاستخدام PowerSHAPE
و هو عبارة عن 26 ملف ورد مع صور توضيحية معد من قبل الشركة المنتجة
لمن يحتاجة 
وهو بلغة انجليزية مبسطة للأصدار الرابع
للتحميل
http://www.zshare.net/download/4838743210468e​ 

لفك الضغط 
khaled​اخوكم فى اللة خالد
​


----------



## وليد الحديدي (12 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي خالد جزاك الله خيراً كثيراً ، ما شاء الله مشاركاتك رائعة و قوية و مفيدة جداً ، جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك .


----------



## ghiathak (29 نوفمبر 2007)

tankssssss


----------



## mmech_72 (3 ديسمبر 2007)

السيد خالد
الملفات غير موجودة على الموقع


----------



## ابراهيم عبده (4 ديسمبر 2007)

أخ خالد جزاك الله خيراً ولكن الملف غير موجود أرجو إعادة تحميله


----------



## وائل عبده (19 يناير 2008)

أخ خالد جزاك الله خيراً ولكن الملف غير موجود أرجو إعادة تحميله


----------



## كريم الهواري (27 يناير 2008)

معلش يا بشمهندس انا خت البرنامج دة من المعرض الصناعى فى ارض المعارض 

ومحتاج الكورس حمله تانى من فضللك الملف مش موجود


----------



## ENG-COOL (30 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير على هذه الجهود


----------



## فارس الشرق (17 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
و لكن الملف غير موجود .... ممكن ترفعه تانى لأنى محتاجه جدا ؟
و جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## انس صلاح (6 مارس 2008)

اخى خالد جزاكم اللة خيرا ولكن الملف غير موجود


----------



## abdo_mansour (6 مارس 2008)

htrالملف غير موجود


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (6 مارس 2008)

abdo_mansour قال:


> htrالملف غير موجود


 


ستجدة فى هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t83242.html


----------



## معلمى علاء الحكيم (9 مارس 2008)

thanks......ya m3lam


----------



## entamalak (10 أغسطس 2008)

الملف مش موجود فى الرابطين


----------



## بندر2006 (12 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووور ويعطيك الف عافيه 
تقبل مروري


----------



## ابوعبدالله احمد (15 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## o0-Engineer-0o (1 سبتمبر 2008)

i reaaly need this file 
ياريت لو تقدر تحمله من جديد


----------



## سامى حسين حسن (6 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام والجميع بخير


----------



## modyshe (14 يونيو 2011)

this fil cannot donload


----------

